
Sorter:organize ideas, tasks and information using bullet points and hashtags - vitomd
https://github.com/vitogit/sorter
======
vitomd
Author here: I develop this app to organize my ideas and tasks. Not sure if
anybody like to use bullet list to do this, but I find it helpful.

It uses my library for syncing with Google Drive
[https://github.com/vitogit/gDriveSync.js](https://github.com/vitogit/gDriveSync.js)
if any is interested.

